# Fender Deluxe pop when switch channels



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

HI I have a fender deluxe hot rod. I recently replaced one of the inputs that was busted. 
I've noticed that when I switch channels back and forth there is a loud pop. I can't remember if it was doing it before the repair. This also happens when i toggle between pickups on the guitar. Even on low or high volumes there is a pop. Anyone encounter this? 
Thanks


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

It's possible that when you replaced the jack you ended up with either a cold solder joint on the PCB, or that you distressed the joint on one of the other components (such as the channel switch) when remounting the chassis. Take a look inside and look for places on the PCB where the solder appears cracked or has a dull satin appearance (as opposed to the typical shiny bead of a good solder joint). On amps mass-produced in high numbers such as the HRD, problems often occur in the the places where large mechanical components (i.e. ones that you turn, move, or plug into) meet the PCB in small beads of solder unable to withstand the pressures of motion over time.

Reflowing solder onto these joints can often solve the problem. Just be sure not to heat up the PCB too much or risk damaging the copper traces that carry the signal from point to point. 

Another thing I'd do for good measure is spray contact cleaner (the good stuff can be found at well stocked electronics suppliers, in store or online) into the switches (easier to do thoroughly when the chassis is exposed) in case it's simply a matter of dirty contacts inside the component.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

tiki16 said:


> I've noticed that when I switch channels back and forth there is a loud pop. I can't remember if it was doing it before the repair. This also happens when i toggle between pickups on the guitar. Even on low or high volumes there is a pop. Anyone encounter this?
> Thanks


Nope, it's not you.
There is a lot on the internet about the "channel pop".
I thought it was me, but it's the amp.
Was the reason I started to use pedals to get my overdrive sound.
(Curse you Fender for starting my addiction! Curse YOU!)
Is there also the 1 second delay between when you switch the channels?



Sent from my Other Brain


----------

